# Lost bird in NJ -- Goffins Cockatoo



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Please crosspost to every bird list you belong to - and even non bird lists.

Popcorn, a twenty something goffins cockatoo flew out the door on yesterday, Wednesday, August 17th in Hazlet, NJ. He was in a tree in the yard and as we were climbing up to get him, he took off towards the sunset. Pops is fully flighted, and is a good, strong flier - he does know how to fly down, and will generally come when asked to. This bird is very near and dear to my heart, as he owns my parents - and he is a very much loved little guy. He was last seen on Beers St. in Hazlet, NJ.

PLEASE call 732-888-3451, 732-264-5717, or 732-275-7792 if you have any idea where he is. My parents are absolutely heartbroken, but also very determined to find their boy. Fliers are out, area police stations have been notified, ads are being placed today. PLEASE HELP US FIND POPCORN. 

Thea


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Please crosspost to every bird list you belong to - and even non bird lists.


I'm so sorry. I feel so bad. I have friends w/rescue groups on LI and Queens that I will have post the info on their web sites.

If you haven't already, post on "pet line".

Can you get a group of friends together to walk through the streets calling his name? I'll be in touch via phone to see if I can help you more.

I will pray for Popcorn's safe return.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you Leslie,

I was updated and Popcorn has returned to his yard with of all friends a PIGEON! and he refuses to come down from the tree he and his new friend are sharing. I'm thinking of bringing Glinda or Dudley there to lure him down if he's not reteived soon. 

I'll have to give ya ring soon!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I am so glad that Popcorn came back home. Now all he needs to do is get out of that tree! Maybe you could play with some of his toys while "ignoring" him (this makes my pet pigeons come a runnin').


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Excellent Pete. I didn't see this post til just now, so please disregard my email for the pic & I'll inform my friends posting the info as well. Thank heaven for his safe return. I will feel much better though when he actually comes back inside his home, as I'm sure his parents will as well.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, it's obvious this is an intelligent bird. See how carefully he chooses his friends.
Daryl


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Popcorn's still on the property but won't come down form the trees and leave his pidgie friend. No matter what's done he won't come down and back home. I think I'm going to have to go there and try and use my lil boy and girl as bait to lure them down. I hope it works as or I hope he comes down when he gets hungry enough.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Popcorn is safe and sound in his home today! He finaly decided he was ready to come back. I guess when he got hungry enough he came down.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very glad for Popcorn and his humans! Happy endings are always welcome here!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the great new.
This guy had us really worried.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Popcorn is safe and sound in his home today! He finaly decided he was ready to come back. I guess when he got hungry enough he came down.


Thank you for the update! I am glad Popcorn is home!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad this had a happy ending!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

hey Pete, did he bring his new friend with him?

John


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

John_D said:


> hey Pete, did he bring his new friend with him?
> 
> John


Hi John,
Unfortunately his pigeon friend left when Popcorn decided he had enough time on the outside. I found out he actually started calling his owner from across the yard so he must have really wanted to come home but was either too scared to fly to him or got to the point of starving. Too many times situations like this end in heartbreak with a loved one lost or even worse.


----------

